# CubeCart must have mods for t-shirt stores?



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

I am currently re-working my site with CubeCart. I am working with a programmer that is customizing the look that I want with CubeCart.

The question that I have is: What options / lessons learned would you do different with you website, if you were overhauling it?

I want to make sure that I have what I need when this site is up and running.

Thanks, 

Norm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: CubeCart - What would you do different*

I would make sure you install the search engine friendly mod. Also these mods in my post here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t11868.html#post79943

Also read through some of the cubecart related posts to see some tips that may have been posted.

You can get lots of good tips from the cubecart.com and cubecart.org forums as well.


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: CubeCart - What would you do different*



Rodney said:


> I would make sure you install the search engine friendly mod. Also these mods in my post here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t11868.html#post79943
> 
> Also read through some of the cubecart related posts to see some tips that may have been posted.
> 
> You can get lots of good tips from the cubecart.com and cubecart.org forums as well.


 
Thanks Rodney, those links are invaluable. 

Norm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: CubeCart - What would you do different*

Here's another "must have" mod for cubecart:

Express Checkout: Cubecart mods | Toucan Custom Web Design UK - Express Checkout V4

Allows shoppers to buy from your store without registering first and streamlines the checkout process.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: CubeCart - What would you do different*



Rodney said:


> Here's another "must have" mod for cubecart:
> 
> Express Checkout: Cubecart mods | Toucan Custom Web Design UK - Express Checkout V4
> 
> Allows shoppers to buy from your store without registering first and streamlines the checkout process.


Good one Rodney, I was going to mention the same. 
There is an open bug for Cubecart where a user gets to the Payment step but the Order is already generated and an email is sent to you. I end up looking all over for the payment since an order was generated but in reality the user had abandoned the process.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: CubeCart - What would you do different: must have mods*

Another one I just ran across is this one: Redirect to Basket v1.0 - CubeCart 3 Free Mods - Estelles Mod Store - CubeCart Mods - Cube Cart 3

A simple change that makes it so that after the person clicks "add to cart", they are taking to their shopping cart view. The normal cubecart action is to stay on the same page and just update the "your cart" box (I guess to encourage multiple product orders).

Another one that is a must have for t-shirt sites is this one: Stock Levels for Product Options v2.1 - CubeCart 3 Mods - Estelles Mod Store - CubeCart Mods - Cube Cart 3

This lets you completely manage inventory through cubecart including the inventory for each product option. So if you have 5 smalls, 10 mediums, 12 larges, 5 xlarges, 12 xxlarges, this mod will keep track of each time each size is purchased and subtract from your store's available inventory. Not too many shopping carts track inventory on an option level. You can track colors/sizes/etc.

This one is also helpful: Quick Edit Product Options v2.0 - CubeCart 3 Mods - Estelles Mod Store - CubeCart Mods - Cube Cart 3


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

Rodney,

Those are some great ones. I am currently having the site re-worked and it isn't done yet. But here is the list of Mods that is being built into it:

Express Checkout from Toucan
Estelle's Product levels for products
Estelle's Related Products
Estelle's Product Images with javascript preview
Estelle's Fully flexible contact forms
Estelle's Category Descriptions
Google SEO
Goober's Coupon Manager

After the site is up and running, I might see about adding the Redirect to basket mod.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

hey im wondering... how does cubecart compare to oscommerce or zencart???

free?
if it really is free like everyone says... y does it seem like their website leads u to have to pay for it?

what do u guys like about it others wont offer?

how do u install a 'mod'?

do u need ssl if u set up with paypal or google checkout?

thanks alot for the info!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

normsbrand said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Those are some great ones. I am currently having the site re-worked and it isn't done yet. But here is the list of Mods that is being built into it:
> 
> ...


The redirect to basket mod is free...definitely a must have.

Also get the Quick Checkout from cc3.biz (different from Express checkout) mod. It shortens the checkout steps so they aren't so repetitive.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> hey im wondering... how does cubecart compare to oscommerce or zencart???


It's going to be a matter of preference. They are all free shopping carts with lots of features. I prefer cubecart because it seems easier to customize and integrate an existing design into.



> free?
> if it really is free like everyone says... y does it seem like their website leads u to have to pay for it


Yes, it's free. Keep reading a bit closer on the website and you'll see what the optional fee is for.



> what do u guys like about it others wont offer?


Mostly what I wrote above, but you can find more reasons in a forum search for cubecart



> how do u install a 'mod'?


Just follow the instructions included with the mod or hire the person that created the mod to install it for you.



> do u need ssl if u set up with paypal or google checkout?


No, both PayPal and Google checkout take care of the SSL secure connection when the user is transferred to their site to pay.

If you want to keep the user on your site to pay by entering their payment details on YOUR site (like if you have your own merchant account), then you will need an SSL certificate.


----------



## brcube (Jan 30, 2009)

here have another best options for t-shirt store under cubecart

product attributes/ with dependable options
example for t-shirt stores:
A customer chooses a design and is shown one dropdown menu of garment styles (adult, ladies fitted, kids etc)
The customer chooses a garment style and then a second dropdown menu appears of colour options (which are only applicable to the garment style chosen by the customer).
The customer chooses a colour option and then a third dropdown menu appears of size options (which are only applicable to the garment style and colour chosen by the customer).
The customer chooses a size option and then either continues shopping or goes to checkout.

CubeCart Unofficial Third-Party Services - Dependant Options Mod for V3 or V4 - CubeCartForums.org Forum



regards.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

brcube said:


> here have another best options for t-shirt store under cubecart
> 
> product attributes/ with dependable options
> example for t-shirt stores:
> ...


Thanks, checking this out now!


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

great mods!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

brcube's suggested mod looks really good. But it would be really great if the picture changes after selecting a certain t-shirt style (i.e. Adult, Ladies Fitted, Polo Shirt, etc), then another change would take effect after selecting the color (white, black, red, etc). Third choice would be the size, then maybe a an automatic change in price would also be possible, or am I just dreaming? ) I'm if he could do this, it will be the most popular mod for t-shirt peeps!


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone know of a Cubecart mod for Version3 that allows the website to "Share" with Facebook, Twitter, Etc.


----------



## staffies UK (Jun 7, 2008)

Basikboy said:


> Anyone know of a Cubecart mod for Version3 that allows the website to "Share" with Facebook, Twitter, Etc.


Two ways of doing it. We use "AddThis" in our template but there's a free mod here for CC4:

CubeCart Unofficial Third-Party Services - Social Bookmark links on product pages - CubeCartForums.org Forum

AddThis works with both CC3 and 4

Having run two Cubecart ecommerce sites for the last 3 years the one thing I would say is try as much as possible to use mods from one supplier to avoid any code conflict. We've had personal experience of this but got it resolved after some headaches.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: CubeCart - What would you do different*



Rodney said:


> Here's another "must have" mod for cubecart:
> 
> Express Checkout: Cubecart mods | Toucan Custom Web Design UK - Express Checkout V4
> 
> Allows shoppers to buy from your store without registering first and streamlines the checkout process.


Rodney, can you please explain how to Install this Mod maybe? Thank you!


----------

